# Almost Perfect - A Shout Out to all Good Dogs!



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

I am so pleased with my pup. She is becoming everything I wanted her to be. At just over a year old, of course we still have work to do, but I can see the light She is well on her way to being one of the best dogs I have ever owned.

There are many sad events and grave illnesses posted. I just wanted to share and have a place that others can give their dogs a shout out just for the joy of having them in our lives. They are so awesome! 

My girl is so in sync with my lifestyle. She "talks" to me all the time.  It seems like she's always happy and ready for anything - she makes me laugh and when I do she laughs too and goes crazy and be both love it. No more stubbornness, her health has been wonderful - no problems at all. Always perfect in the house when left along for a while. She is starting to guard, but not overly so. 

Help me celebrate and share about your dog and why they are Almost Perfect to you! Here's a huge shout out to all of our "Almost Perfect" dogs!!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I've been on vacation this week and I dedicated my vacation to the dogs. I have worked with Batman extensively, did training with all and lots of swimming. I even got some hiking in with the dogs. Yesterday I took the three GSDs and today I took Brennan and Batman. Batman has been doing so well. None of them have been crated for the last 10 days and I'm hoping to keep Batman out of the crate. We have even shared a couple watermelons, they all love it. I don't know who is going to be more depressed when I go back to work, me or them? I am so proud of all of them, they are all such good dogs. Today they all got a new toy I got a great mixture of all different personalities and it works well. They are alert, happy, and my shadows. I can do anything with them, individually or together. I couldn't ask for more. I am truly blessed to have them in my life they aren't almost perfect, they are absolutely perfect!!

Some pictures from this week...


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Awesome! Thanks for the great pic's! These are the GOOD times! 

I'm going to have a "Summer" appreciation day tomorrow, just cuz


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm so happy that you've developed such a great relationship with your dog. Having a dog really makes life complete for many people. I took my daughter to a workshop on how to self publish books, many potential authors there and a few, like my daughter have incorporated their dogs into there novels/books.

Molly does almost everything with us, we can trust her judgment, she's protective yet gentle and loving with many, including our cats, she communicates well.

Here's a couple photos:








[/URL][/IMG]

here's Molly with other good dogs







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Almost perfect is right!Still some tweaking to be doneThe most wonderful thing about my dogs is they want me to be close to them and be a part of whatever they are doing.It's almost as if nothing is fun unless Mom can be there to watch them play or chew bones or whatever.They deliberately clown around to make me laugh.In turn they mostly comply with what I need them to do.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Shadow will never be "Perfect". We struggle to master the things others do without trying. She is shy and sweet and loving, she humbles me with her joy of living. She wanders through life with a wagging tail and an eternal grin. She has forgiven all of my selfish, self absorbed behavior with gentle kisses and soft eyes. 
The dog who has every reason to be snappy and mean is the happiest animal I have ever met.

I did not end up with the dog I wanted, but I very surely got the dog I needed and I am forever grateful for whatever cosmic twist brought her to me.

Almost perfect is good enough for me!


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Sabis mom said:


> Shadow will never be "Perfect". We struggle to master the things others do without trying. She is shy and sweet and loving, she humbles me with her joy of living. She wanders through life with a wagging tail and an eternal grin. She has forgiven all of my selfish, self absorbed behavior with gentle kisses and soft eyes.
> The dog who has every reason to be snappy and mean is the happiest animal I have ever met.
> 
> I did not end up with the dog I wanted, but I very surely got the dog I needed and I am forever grateful for whatever cosmic twist brought her to me.
> ...


Ha! Love the pic. she made me laugh today too. Thanks!


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Stomach disorders aside Gunther is perfect  Cyclone too for that matter. I love how Gunther shows his love for the other animals. He adores Cleo cat, treats her with kisses, will lay next to her to keep an eye on her. Even the rare moments he can sneak up on Fuzzy cat all he does is go up and lick him. Anymore Fuzzy just looks at him like "did you just touch me?" and walks away. The other night Gunther and Cyclone were playing tug. Gunther tries so hard to be gentle about it, he really does. He will just stand there and hold the rope and let Cyclone pull on it. At one point Gunther did turn his head to take the rope off and it must have pulled Cyclone's tooth because there was a little yelp and Cyclone came running up to me for reassurance. Gunther immediately dropped all toys and hopped on the couch with his head down. I really tried not to laugh and no, I would not lecture either dog in that case. I checked out Cyclone's mouth (more for his own peace of mind) and put him to bed. Then I gave Gunther a hug. Gunther wouldn't touch the rope the rest of the night. Not even to play with me.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Aside from not letting dogs get in her face (even nice submissive ones LOL), Ky is freaking perfect!

Her obedience is stellar, I can bring her anywhere. Training with Ky is loads of fun, she will do pretty much anything I ask / show her to do. 

The only downside? She learns so fast that I am constantly coming up with things to do with her to keep her occupied. I'm seriously considering bite work (even though she's 4 years old), and have an evaluation set up next month to see how she does herding (that might be another thing to add on the "not so perfect" list LOL ... she does have a VERY high prey drive, so it will be interesting to see what she does!)

Healthwise? Ky's a rock ... she can eat anything I put in her bowl - no stomach issues / no allergies. She's rock solid physically - we can hike for hours, she can jump like there's no tomorrow, and when we go to the cottage her favourite thing is to run behind the ATV. We do a tour of the lake (takes about 4 hours, rest / swimming breaks included!) After an hour or so, she's ready to do it again!


----------

